# Beacon Oils porcelain sign!



## RIBottleguy (May 23, 2012)

This was my first dug porcelain sign, and it was in exceptional condition for being dug.  This was from the Seekonk dig for those interested.  I nearly had a heart attack when I saw a near-mint one sold for $3,100 on ebay.  Of course it's not worth that much but it should bring some good money!


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

I can over $1,000 in this condition...[]


----------



## splante (May 23, 2012)

sweet find Taylor


----------



## LC (May 23, 2012)

Could bring a grand if the right people see it . I have never seen or heard of this brand through all the years I collected oil memorabilia , and I collected for quite a few years  .


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2012)

Great sign you dug there!


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2012)

Nice one, Taylor!

 You may wanna keep an eye on this auction: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 "Beacon Oils, Limited - 1914-1919

 Issued under Section 63 respecting mining companies of the companies ordinance. Incorporated under the laws of the Province of Alberta. Involved in Alberta oil development generated by the first Turner Valley wells of 1914, although unsuccessful. Beacon Oils was incorporated in 1914 and struck off in 1919.

 Beacon Petroleums, Limited - 1937-1968

 Beacon Petroleums was incorporated in Alberta in 1937 and based in Edmonton.  It had an interest in one well in the Lloydminster field, drilled in 1947.  The company was reorganized as Beacon Placers in 1961 and eventually struck from the register of Alberta companies in 1968.

 A geological report for the company is on the internet at:

 http://propertyfile.gov.bc.ca/PDFTemp/fileid_36227.pdf" From.




From.


----------

